# Vintage Motorcycle Show - Cerritos, Ca



## 6crayz9 (Jul 27, 2016)

Aug 6th - MC Supershow @ Whitney High School in Cerritos, CA. 
Bring what you've got! 
Choppers, bobbers, baggers, cafe racers, trackers, trikes,  originals, full-custom, best paint, sound-off, pre-units, 50s, 60s, 70s, 80s, Ladies bikes & more. 
And, Peoples' Choice Award for the Vendors' Bike Competition.

Complete with Live Bands, Food trucks, vendor giveaways, kids activities & raffles to fundraise for the National Breast Cancer Foundation. 
BIG Thanks to all the vendors participating and for all the contributions! 
DM for vendor space and show info.
Gates Open @ 9am. 

Pre register to save $5 and shorter line @ http://rayzorproduction.com/mc-show-registration

Please Share with everyone.  
Thanks for your support!


----------



## mrg (Aug 6, 2016)

Fun show, small but some cool bikes and good music, hope they have it and it's bigger next year so we can take some bicycles.


----------

